# Gas prices should keep going UP, so this influx of ants get OFF the road & leave it to ME



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Last year I switched over to a long range EV. 

Now, these raising gas prices no longer impact me (which is one reason yours truly went EV).

I have noted, however, that gas prices INDEED are going up daily, if not hourly (early this morning it seemed to average $3.40 a gallon, then was up to $3.48 later this evening) but it doesn't hit my bottom line, so not my problem.

In fact, I hope gas prices CONTINUE to go up to $4 a gallon and beyond, off setting the short-term honeymoon/bait & switch deals U/L dish this current "influx" of ants, shrinking their modest, meager earnings, forcing them and their gas guzzlers trucks and SUVs OFF my market, thus leaving the road to me. 

Thanks again,

#1Husler


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Last year I switched over to a long range EV.
> 
> Now, these raising gas prices no longer impact me (which is one reason yours truly went EV).
> 
> ...


I was delighted gas was under 3.50 
when I gased our cars this afternoon...


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

I spent 5k on my Uber car and the cost of gas can go to the moon before the cost of an EV will even be economically sensible.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

When Obama was President gas in my area was about $3.60 a gallon, When Trump became President gas prices go as low as $1.92. Now with "Sleepy Joe" Biden as President gas prices are now $3.45 a gallon. To put it another way, when Obama was President fuel costs were 18% of earnings. When Trump was President fuel costs went as low as 9% of earnings. Now with Biden as President fuel costs are no 21% of earnings. During the Trump era Uber and Lyft lowered the mileage rate by about 25%. When I started over 6 years ago, the Chicago rate was $.95 per mile and I got 80% of that. Now drivers in Chicago get $.605 a mile. And then there is the reduction in surge .


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

The flipside is that people will not be using our expensive personal services as often when money is tight.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TX Uber Ant said:


> I spent 5k on my Uber car and the cost of gas can go to the moon before the cost of an EV will even be economically sensible.


Oh mann, how so?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Tom Harding said:


> When Trump became President gas prices go as low as $1.92.


Make gas prices low again!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I was delighted gas was under 3.50
> when I gased our cars this afternoon...


Its pushing $3.50 this morning in Tucson...depending on which neighborhood, station and if you pay cash or credit....but its inching up day by day....which would mean its over $4 by this weekend...a number of ants might do the math (for those who aren't too math challenged)realize they won't even break even and park their cars in time for me to clean up with the bar close crowd.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tom Harding said:


> When Obama was President gas in my area was about $3.60 a gallon, When Trump became President gas prices go as low as $1.92. Now with "Sleepy Joe" Biden as President gas prices are now $3.45 a gallon. To put it another way, when Obama was President fuel costs were 18% of earnings. When Trump was President fuel costs went as low as 9% of earnings. Now with Biden as President fuel costs are no 21% of earnings. During the Trump era Uber and Lyft lowered the mileage rate by about 25%. When I started over 6 years ago, the Chicago rate was $.95 per mile and I got 80% of that. Now drivers in Chicago get $.605 a mile. And then there is the reduction in surge .


You know that's only because Trump was in bed with the Russians.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Last year I switched over to a long range EV.
> 
> Now, these raising gas prices no longer impact me (which is one reason yours truly went EV).
> 
> ...


do you uber full time? its good living?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You know that's only because Trump was in bed with the Russians.


 I know, that's probably the only reason ,yes.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> do you uber full time? its good living?


My "Full time"/only job? No, I do a full time W-2 job, then Fuber is my part-time hustle...and yes its "good" when I limit anting to DF and/or surge/streaks/bonus rides....I'll do base fare too, but only with DF, going some where anyway plan in time to RS along the way.

I've never tried to ant "full time"...but from what I see in my Tucson market, that would be more like minimum wage (or less) living...which is not good for me, but some ants do it so it might be "good" for them?


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> You know that's only because Trump was in bed with the Russians.


Are you going to deny that the Democrats are at war against fossil fuels?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TX Uber Ant said:


> Are you going to deny that the Democrats are at war against fossil fuels?


Deny everything @Christinebitg!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

If you guys brag hybrid..I agree, but to pay so much $$ on an EV. Is a waste of cash for less than $1 a mile.
Now if you spent $60k for a black car or private suv service.. that's better return in big citys. Even with covid. With conventions back in the future. Black cars earn big..
As far as ants . You can not thin the herd. If pay was .30 cents a mile.
Buying or renting a Tesla or EV to do uber only makes good sense. If you take tax deductions on the car by buying it. For personal use. Paying say $800 plus a month. And using uber to own the car. And charging it at your job for free...
Drivers need to know thier costs to drive. Get rid of quests both uber and lyft die...streaks..all bullshit.
A living to earn is exactly that..fair living.
What good is app saying you took in $1000 and netted after taxes expenses $400. 
A 2009 payed for pruis rules uber world..


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> If you guys brag hybrid..I agree, but to pay so much $$ on an EV. Is a waste of cash for less than $1 a mile.


I got my EV used from owner, below market rate...and charge up for free at my W-2 (it has complementary level 2/slow charge station for employees)....not "bragging" per se, just sharing the intel.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> You know that's only because Trump was in bed with the Russians.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

p7wang said:


>


Right, its actually because of Austin Powers!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

#1husler said:


> I got my EV used from owner, below market rate...and charge up for free at my W-2 (it has complementary level 2/slow charge station for employees)....not "bragging" per se, just sharing the intel.


Thats great


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TX Uber Ant said:


> Are you going to deny that the Democrats are at war against fossil fuels?


that would pretty much be a losing battle in the Lone Star State...


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> Thats great


Exactly, making EV driving great again!


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Exactly, making EV driving great again!


How much does a new battery cost for your EV?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TX Uber Ant said:


> How much does a new battery cost for your EV?


No idea...havent needed one...I'll look into that, then circle back


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

#1husler said:


> No idea...havent needed one...I'll look into that, then circle back


What car is it?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TX Uber Ant said:


> What car is it?


Nissan Leaf. What do you drive?


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Nissan Leaf. What do you drive?


I have a Nissan Versa.

The 2015 LEAF has a battery capacity of 24 kilowatt-hours (relatively small by today’s standards) and a driving range of 84 miles. The 2018 model’s capacity increased to 40 kWh and 151 miles of range, while the 2019-2021 models offer two options: a 40 kWh battery or a 62 kWh battery pack with up to 226 miles of range.

The battery is one of the most important components of any electric car, so Nissan LEAF owners, like all EV owners, should be concerned about battery life. Smaller batteries tend to have a shorter lifespan because they go through more charging cycles.

According to a report by the Union of Concerned Scientists, the first generation LEAF could lose around a quarter of its capacity after five years of use or 50,000 miles. This means that after 10 years of driving, it may no longer hold a sufficient charge.

Fortunately, newer LEAF models have improved battery technology with a larger capacity.

Now, Nissan executives believe that the Nissan LEAF battery pack could last for decades and even outlive the car itself. They could be recycled or repurposed for another use, such as a solar energy storage system to power a home.

I am not failure with these newer batteries Nissan is talking about lasting much longer but it is the first I have heard of it. Tesla must be behind in that technology and Kia also has like a 15k to 20k battery replacement cost. Nissan Leaf can cost about 8-10k but that probably depends on what year it is.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TX Uber Ant said:


> Nissan Leaf can cost about 5-6k but that probably depends on what year it is.


so basically....the same as, or similar to, replacing an engine...in terms of cost...last year I replaced a Prius (used, low mileage) engine for $5000 in Minneapolis....my buddy paid $5,500 for his up in Phoenix.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

#1husler said:


> so basically....the same as, or similar to, replacing an engine...in terms of cost...last year I replaced a Prius (used, low mileage) engine for $5000 in Minneapolis....my buddy paid $5,500 for his up in Phoenix.


Was that having a dealer do the work on that Prius?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TX Uber Ant said:


> Was that having a dealer do the work on that Prius?


The stealership? no way, third party mechanic....


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Now, these raising gas prices no longer impact me


So many unanswered questions.

What EV did you get?
New or used? 

how much did you pay?

Did you finance and leverage a depreciating asset?

Qualify for tax credits?

Have you calculated your cost/mile? What is it?

How much has the cost of electriticy gone up?

Time is money. How long to recharge your car?

I doubt that any EV is going to be more profitable long-run than a used Prius.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> How much has the cost of electriticy gone up?
> 
> Time is money. How long to recharge your car?


I got my Nissan Leaf used because I like driving EV (and added in RS), paid cash, no financing, I set DF and drive it into my W-2 in the morning, charge up level 2 while I'm at work (8 hours) free, the go ant-ing on that if there's evening rush hour surge or streaks...or not, I set DF and drive back home....then I do Fri/Sat nights and special events if there's surge/streaks, if not..then I don't. 

Either way, I'd go with EV, whether I hustle RS or not....I didn't specifically buy EV for RS.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> So many unanswered questions.
> 
> What EV did you get?
> New or used?
> ...


Here's an interesting company that bought Tesla to shuttle people between LA and Vegas.









How do 300K-mile Teslas hold up? This EV fleet operator has some interesting data


The highest-mileage Teslas on the planet aren't consumer cars, but rather fleet vehicles owned by companies like Tesloop.




www.autoweek.com


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> Right, its actually because of Austin Powers!


It's capitalism and oil and gas is a global commodity. Nothing can be done by one country to affect it much. Sticking with fossil fuel just means giving Putin more power. Smartest thing would be to build out renewable + storage for all localities to become truly independent with high voltage DC lines to share power as needed.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

p7wang said:


> Here's an interesting company that bought Tesla to shuttle people between LA and Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That company is out of business and using COVID-19 as the excuse.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

TX Uber Ant said:


> That company is out of business and using COVID-19 as the excuse.


That is so weird. I would think Covid would mean more people opting for Tesloop vs flying. Perhaps they sold their Tesla fleet to cash in on the crazy prices. But my point was the average cost per mile of an EV vs ICE. Bolts were selling as low as $15K in 2020, so if someone bought one to do rideshare (and have low electricity prices), the person would have made out $$$.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Last year I switched over to a long range EV.
> 
> Now, these raising gas prices no longer impact me (which is one reason yours truly went EV).
> 
> ...


This, my friends, is what arrogance looks like.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

losiglow said:


> This, my friends, is what arrogance looks like.


How so?


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Man, you went from this naive, people-caring person to this wretched louse, acting like the worst of your peers around here.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TX Uber Ant said:


> Are you going to deny that the Democrats are at war against fossil fuels?


I wouldn't deny that for a second. I'm sure that they are.

Unfortunately, the two choices are:
- a party that's at war with oil and gas
*or*
- a party that's at war with democracy


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I wouldn't deny that for a second. I'm sure that they are.
> 
> Unfortunately, the two choices are:
> - a party that's at war with oil and gas
> ...


Are you sure you want to live in a pure democracy? 

*
**Pure Democracy**Republic**Power Held By*The population as a wholeIndividual citizens*Making Laws*A voting majority has almost unlimited power to make laws. Minorities have few protections from the will of the majority.The people elect representatives to make laws according to the constraints of a constitution.*Ruled By*The majority.Laws made by elected representatives of the people.*Protection of Rights*Rights can be overridden by the will of the majority.A constitution protects the rights of all people from the will of the majority.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TX Uber Ant said:


> Are you sure you want to live in a pure democracy?


No, I want to live in a constitutional republic, where the results of free and fair elections are respected.

Somwthing that Trump clearly does not understand or want.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Man, you went from this naive, people-caring person to this wretched louse, acting like the worst of your peers around here.


Another good ant gone bad....


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

TX Uber Ant said:


> Are you sure you want to live in a pure democracy?
> 
> *Pure Democracy**Republic**Power Held By*The population as a wholeIndividual citizens*Making Laws*A voting majority has almost unlimited power to make laws. Minorities have few protections from the will of the majority.The people elect representatives to make laws according to the constraints of a constitution.*Ruled By*The majority.Laws made by elected representatives of the people.*Protection of Rights*Rights can be overridden by the will of the majority.A constitution protects the rights of all people from the will of the majority.



LOL


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

p7wang said:


> LOL


Seriously? How much did Trump take for a salary while serving for his four years in the white house?


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> No, I want to live in a constitutional republic, where the results of free and fair elections are respected.
> 
> Somwthing that Trump clearly does not understand or want.


Do you think the Democrats will accept the election results in 2024 if he gets re-elected?


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

TX Uber Ant said:


> Seriously? How much did Trump take for a salary while serving for his four years in the white house?


Fortunately, this particular case was doner money, not tax money. I did not donate to him, so it's not my money. Perhaps you did?

In other cases, it was US tax money and foreign govt's money to fill his empty properties.

Also, he campaigned to make the rich pay more taxes but instead gave them a giant tax break and threw some crumbs our way. So I guess that's mission accomplished in your book?

The fed also wanted to increase interest rates 2 years ago and he stopped it in order to look good for his campaign. We are all paying the price for that now with rampant inflation.

I think Bush said it best...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TX Uber Ant said:


> Do you think the Democrats will accept the election results in 2024 if he gets re-elected?


Sure, but let me ask you this:

Do you seriously think that Kamala Harris has the power to negate the results of the next Presidential election?


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Sure, but let me ask you this:
> 
> Do you seriously think that Kamala Harris has the power to negate the results of the next Presidential election?


I am not a law specialist but if one party or the other ever does it and gets away with it we will have to wait and see how the supreme court handles it. I honestly cant find anything in the Constitution that specifically states the vice president can do it though.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TX Uber Ant said:


> I am not a law specialist but if one party or the other ever does it and gets away with it we will have to wait and see how the supreme court handles it. I honestly cant find anything in the Constitution that specifically states the vice president can do it though.


Well, here's how I see it.

I think Mike Pence got it right. The Vice President's task is to oversee the proceedings.

I don't particularly care for most of his political opinions. But I do give him credit for doing the right thing under stressful circumstances.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

TX Uber Ant said:


> Do you think the Democrats will accept the election results in 2024 if he gets re-elected?


They didn't accept Trump won 2016 fair and square and they already know the midterms are going to be ugly so...









Biden says 2022 midterm elections 'could easily be illegitimate'


President Joe Biden is facing heat after he said during a rare press conference Wednesday that the 2022 midterm elections could be "illegitimate."




www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

p7wang said:


> Fortunately, this particular case was doner money, not tax money. I did not donate to him, so it's not my money. Perhaps you did?
> 
> In other cases, it was US tax money and foreign govt's money to fill his empty properties.
> 
> ...


�

Sources: Bankrate, Freddie Mac*Year**30-year fixed-rate average**2021*3.15%*2020*3.38%*2019*4.13%*2018*4.70%*2017*4.14%*2016*3.79%*2015*3.99%*2014*4.31%*2013*4.16%*2012*3.88%*2011*4.65%*2010*4.86%*2009*5.38%*2008*6.23%*2007*6.40%*2006*6.47%*2005*5.93%

Do you remember when Trump was a Democrat? Do you agree with what he says here? Do you know when the rich buy real estate and the wealth gap gets much greater? Looks like while Obama was president a whole lot of that went on. The interest rates went up during Trump and once the scamdemic was release to remove him they went back down.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Here is another one of your beloved Democrat corporations buying up all the houses.

This is how big Corps destroy the American dream! Blackrock is buying up US homes like no tomorrow


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

Tom Harding said:


> When Obama was President gas in my area was about $3.60 a gallon, When Trump became President gas prices go as low as $1.92. Now with "Sleepy Joe" Biden as President gas prices are now $3.45 a gallon. To put it another way, when Obama was President fuel costs were 18% of earnings. When Trump was President fuel costs went as low as 9% of earnings. Now with Biden as President fuel costs are no 21% of earnings. During the Trump era Uber and Lyft lowered the mileage rate by about 25%. When I started over 6 years ago, the Chicago rate was $.95 per mile and I got 80% of that. Now drivers in Chicago get $.605 a mile. And then there is the reduction in surge .


Was gas so cheap under Trump because it was during the pandemic and that effected it or did he actually make moves to have it that cheap?


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

CowboyNation214 said:


> Was gas so cheap under Trump because it was during the pandemic and that effected it or did he actually make moves to have it that cheap?


He let the virus run rampant by claiming "it's 15 cases and will go down to 0" on its own in order to force the community lockdown. This resulted cheap gas. Totally strategic - 3D chess level strategic.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

CowboyNation214 said:


> Was gas so cheap under Trump because it was during the pandemic and that effected it or did he actually make moves to have it that cheap?


More drilling = more supply. Look up how supply and demand impacts prices. 









Biden administration to scrap Trump plan for wider Alaska oil drilling


The Biden administration announced on Monday that it will reverse a Trump-era policy that opened up vast swathes of Arctic Alaska land to new oil development.




www.reuters.com


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Bbonez said:


> More drilling = more supply. Look up how supply and demand impacts prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More drilling is just more holes in the ground. LOL

Want gas price to go down? Switch to EV. It will be interesting to see what happens in the next 5 years as Europe and Asia are adopting EVs aggressively and adopting is picking up in the USA.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

p7wang said:


> More drilling is just more holes in the ground. LOL
> 
> Want gas price to go down? Switch to EV. It will be interesting to see what happens in the next 5 years as Europe and Asia are adopting EVs aggressively and adopting is picking up in the USA.


LOL So make more holes in the ground to mine Lithium Ion instead. Oh and those EV's have way too many plastic parts that require fossil fuels in order to make them as CHEAP as they are!!!


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

TX Uber Ant said:


> LOL So make more holes in the ground to mine Lithium Ion instead. Oh and those EV's have way too many plastic parts that require fossil fuels in order to make them as CHEAP as they are!!!


I know, right, so great that gas cars pop into existence with zero resource requirements. Such magic!

CleanTechnica: Will Elon Musk End The Fossil Fuel Industry? Tesla vs. Exxon.


https://cleantechnica.com/2022/02/20/will-elon-musk-end-the-fossil-fuel-industry-tesla-vs-exxon/


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

p7wang said:


> I know, right, so great that gas cars pop into existence with zero resource requirements. Such magic!
> 
> CleanTechnica: Will Elon Musk End The Fossil Fuel Industry? Tesla vs. Exxon.
> 
> ...


There is less than one hundred years worth of Lithium left to mine out of the earth so what is going to be the solution after adding 100 to 150 trillion to the national debt with this experiment?


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

TX Uber Ant said:


> There is less than one hundred years worth of Lithium left to mine out of the earth so what is going to be the solution after adding 100 to 150 trillion to the national debt with this experiment?


Yet more and more reserves are found every day. I remember when the story was that lithium only exist in foreign countries. How things change.



Tesla purchases claim on lithium clay deposits in Nevada





https://cleantechnica.com/2022/02/18/the-salton-sea-geothermal-field-in-california-quantifying-californias-lithium-valley-can-it-power-our-ev-revolution/



At least with lithium and EV battery as a whole, it is recyclable, unlike fossil fuel which is not.

You should really keep sticking to ICE until you die, as people start to switch to EV in mass around 2025, then complain about rideshare rates being unable to cover cost in the meantime.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

TX Uber Ant said:


> LOL So make more holes in the ground to mine Lithium Ion instead. Oh and those EV's have way too many plastic parts that require fossil fuels in order to make them as CHEAP as they are!!!


Also they require fossil fuels to charge the batteries in a lot of places.



p7wang said:


> You should really keep sticking to ICE until you die, as people start to switch to EV in mass around 2025, then complain about rideshare rates being unable to cover cost in the meantime.


PG&E charges me over $0.40 per kWh at that price gas would need to hit $8 a gallon before EVs are cheaper per mile.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

*State Farm Sues Tesla For $1.2 Million Over Indiana Car, Garage Fire*




__





State Farm Sues Tesla For $1.2 Million Over Indiana Car, Garage Fire


State Farm filed a $1.2 million subrogation claim against Tesla in Indiana federal court on Feb. 16, alleging negligence and strict product liability over




www.insurancejournal.com


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Bbonez said:


> PG&E charges me over $0.40 per kWh at that price gas would need to hit $8 a gallon before EVs are cheaper per mile.


I think you guys have a nickname for PG&E as price gouging and extort. 
If you are a home owner, you can set up your own rooftop solar + home battery and provide your own capacity at probably 10-25c per kWh. If you say 40c = $8 gas, then 10-25c would be $2-$5 gas. Also, I see people who bought CHAdeMO to Tesla adapters for $500 and take advantage of free DCFC at Rest Stops. A few trips LA to Vegas and you've recouped the cost of the adapter. CCS-Combo EVs would not need that adapter.
Also, 40c is peak rate, right? What's the overnight EV rate? I thought the rate covers midnight to 3pm daily.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

p7wang said:


> If you are a home owner, you can set up your own rooftop solar + home battery


I'll install a natural gas Generac backup generator before I would invest in panels and batteries. 



p7wang said:


> What's the overnight EV rate?


My bill says Peak @ $0.41972
Off Peak $0.35628


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Bbonez said:


> I'll install a natural gas Generac backup generator before I would invest in panels and batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that is high. If you don't want solar+battery and instead prefer paying more for electricity and natural gas...


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

p7wang said:


> Oh wow, that is high. If you don't want solar+battery and instead prefer paying more for electricity and natural gas...


I can buy a 450 dollar inverter that runs off propane or natural gas from Harbor Freight. How much does your backup setup cost? I can also take my inverter with me in the case we have a tornado or hurricane. You can't do that with your panels. You obviously have never been out of California and seen how people live in other states. Renewables FAILED last year when we got that ice storm and the people who were all electric were the ones who died!!!


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

TX Uber Ant said:


> I can buy a 450 dollar inverter that runs off propane or natural gas from Harbor Freight. How much does your backup setup cost? I can also take my inverter with me in the case we have a tornado or hurricane. You can't do that with your panels. You obviously have never been out of California and seen how people live in other states. Renewables FAILED last year when we got that ice storm and the people who were all electric were the ones who died!!!


The TX case was actually due to not winterizing their plants. FF generation which produced the bulk of the energy was down like 40% because fuel froze. This year, they have insulation and tape ready for winterization. Fortunately it was not as cold nor as long this year, so they did ok. LOL

So in a supply crunch, where are you getting fuel? Sun will still be up every day, especially in sunny Cali.

Utilities have business people and they are recommending adding as much renewable+battery as the market can supply. There must be a reason for that, right?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TX Uber Ant said:


> There is less than one hundred years worth of Lithium left to mine out of the earth so what is going to be the solution after adding 100 to 150 trillion to the national debt with this experiment?


I graduated from college in the mid 1970s. At the time, we were being told by a variety of experts that there was only 30 years of oil left in the ground.

That was over 45 years ago, and there's still plenty of oil left. You know why?

If you pay talented geologists really well, they'll go out and find more oil.

The same is true for lithium. I used to work for a company that had a mine in North Carolina and a brine field in Nevada. The ore in North Carolina was an open pit mine for spodumene, a lithium aluminum silicate.

So I don't get too worried about how much lithium is in the ground. We can find more if we need it.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

p7wang said:


> So in a supply crunch, where are you getting fuel? Sun will still be up every day, especially in sunny Cali.
> 
> We heat out houses with natural gas which doesn't freeze.
> 
> Utilities have business people and they are recommending adding as much renewable+battery as the market can supply. There must be a reason for that, right?


How much do the backup batteries cost for a household of say five people? How many people making the average wage in the United States do you realistically see being able to put solar panels and battery backups in their individual apartments? How are renewables going to work in states that get six months of winter where the sun doesn't shine for nearly as many days as it does in California?


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I graduated from college in the mid 1970s. At the time, we were being told by a variety of experts that there was only 30 years of oil left in the ground.
> 
> That was over 45 years ago, and there's still plenty of oil left. You know why?
> 
> ...


That all sound great but how are countries who are not as wealthy as America going to be able to adapt to only having electric cars available to them? Are we going to pay for the rest of the worlds infrastructure with our magic money printing machine called the fed?


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

TX Uber Ant said:


> How much do the backup batteries cost for a household of say five people? How many people making the average wage in the United States do you realistically see being able to put solar panels and battery backups in their individual apartments? How are renewables going to work in states that get six months of winter where the sun doesn't shine for nearly as many days as it does in California?


I am talking about Cali and TX because you say you are in Cali and you brought up TX. Why are you now describing the north pole?!? There will be other solutions for the North poles. Did you know the South pole is already 100% renewable?

Your utilities are investing, so maybe you don't have to. Just accept their price like you do now. 

If you want to get a quote on a system and cant afford it outright, reach out to solar companies and get quotes with financing. If you live in apt, see if there are community solar projects to buy in.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Most of Europe’s Energy Came From Renewable Sources in 2020

ELECTRICITY PRICES IN EUROPE – WHO PAYS THE MOST?

*Electricity Price by Country in Europe 2020*


Countryelectricity price cents | kWhEU21.27Austria21.02Belgium27.92Bulgaria9.97Croatia13.01Cyprus21.33Czechia18.41Denmark28.33Estonia12.36Finland17.40France18.99Germany30.34Greece16.81Hungary10.31Ireland24.13Italy22.26Latvia14.20Lithuania14.26Luxembourg19.86Malta12.84Netherlands14.27Norway13.55Poland14.75Portugal21.20Romania14.59Slovakia16.86Slovenia14.48Spain22.39Sweden18.26UK22.03
Source: Eurostat Energy EU | Jan 2021

Yeah not thanx I will keep my 9 cents per kilowatt here in Texas without renewables. Our plants are powered by natural gas.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

TX Uber Ant said:


> Yeah not thanx I will keep my 9 cents per kilowatt here in Texas without renewables. Our plants are powered by natural gas.


Renewable are great, I'm only paying about 40 cents! California renewables cost more than Europe AND the jackasses are closing the last nuclear power plant in CA.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Bbonez said:


> Renewable are great, I'm only paying about 40 cents! California renewables cost more than Europe AND the jackasses are closing the last nuclear power plant in CA.


But again, what if you can buy a residential system with battery that provides you energy at <25c per kWh and works even when power goes out? Hm... BTW, utilities get these for 3-5c per kWh.

But, yeah, keep paying high retail rate and just rant and do nothing. Good plan.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

p7wang said:


> But again, what if you can buy a residential system with battery that provides you energy at <25c per kWh and works even when power goes out? Hm... BTW, utilities get these for 3-5c per kWh.
> 
> But, yeah, keep paying high retail rate and just rant and do nothing. Good plan.


Explain how you BUY a system for $0.20 a kWh. If I give sunrun $100 will they intall a system that gives me 500 kwh then is rendered useless?


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

p7wang said:


> But again, what if you can buy a residential system with battery that provides you energy at <25c per kWh and works even when power goes out? Hm... BTW, utilities get these for 3-5c per kWh.
> 
> But, yeah, keep paying high retail rate and just rant and do nothing. Good plan.


The only way to bring down a corrupt government without taking up arms against it is to defund it by not pay taxes!! Remember that!!! Use the tax money you saved to put yourself a nice system in like you keep talking about!!! I myself though will never go full electric. I will always use gas to cook with heat my water with and use for heat. That pretty much only leaves my lights to be powered by electricity which would be a pretty cheap system.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Bbonez said:


> Explain how you BUY a system for $0.20 a kWh. If I give sunrun $100 will they intall a system that gives me 500 kwh then is rendered useless?


You should ask them for their financial projections on purchase and financed and translate that to kWh rate. Or you can go PPA, which is the worst choice, buy you seem like you would love to go for that deal. LOL


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

p7wang said:


> You should ask them


I've already asked them, but you seem to think you know more than them. So I'm asking you to break it down for us in layman's terms.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Bbonez said:


> I've already asked them, but you seem to think you know more than them. So I'm asking you to break it down for us in layman's terms.


Oh, ok, you did some legwork. How old is the quote? Lots of price changes recently, esp battery cost. You get an idea of the changes when you go on Amazon and look at those "solar generator" power packs. Mind uploading your quote here?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TX Uber Ant said:


> That all sound great but how are countries who are not as wealthy as America going to be able to adapt to only having electric cars available to them? Are we going to pay for the rest of the worlds infrastructure with our magic money printing machine called the fed?


The answer to the second question you asked is "no."

The answer to your first question is that other countries will have to find their own way to pay for the stuff they're willing to buy.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Renewable are great, I'm only paying about 40 cents! California renewables cost more than Europe AND the jackasses are closing the last nuclear power plant in CA.


I charge my EV for free, level 2 "slow charge" at my W -2 gig...so my MO is to leave home early with DF toward work, catch a few rides coming in, then plug in and "fill up" (at no cost) for like 8 hours...I unplug and its full, then I go ant-ing through evening rush hour, and might slip over into U of Arizona party time too.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

#1husler said:


> I charge my EV for free, level 2 "slow charge" at my W -2 gig...so my MO is to leave home early with DF toward work, catch a few rides coming in, then plug in and "fill up" (at no cost) for like 8 hours...I unplug and its full, then I go ant-ing through evening rush hour, and might slip over into U of Arizona party time too.


Seems like a good deal for you...for now. That is great, take advantage while you can. However, it's not scalable to the the masses. Most companies cannot afford to install a charging station and pay for all the electricity for every single employee on the payroll. As EVs become more popular you can expect to see changes.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Seems like a good deal for you...for now. That is great, take advantage while you can. However, it's not scalable to the the masses. Most companies cannot afford to install a charging station and pay for all the electricity for every single employee on the payroll. As EVs become more popular you can expect to see changes.


Oh most definitely...I got a good deal on an used long-range EV to get out in front of "EV technology"....businesses and public sector establishments (ie, libraries, city halls, etc) is trying to incentivize and entice folks to drive EV by offering these free charge stations, so when more and more EV rolls out then I'm sure these "free chargers" will start charging, and some pay charge stations (like EVGo) are super expensive, and less good value per mile than gas (at this time..).


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> Oh most definitely...I got a good deal on an used long-range EV to get out in front of "EV technology"....businesses and public sector establishments (ie, libraries, city halls, etc) is trying to incentivize and entice folks to drive EV by offering these free charge stations, so when more and more EV rolls out then I'm sure these "free chargers" will start charging, and some pay charge stations (like EVGo) are super expensive, and less good value per mile than gas (at this time..).


Still works even if you just do rideshare at the end of the day, basically spend down the battery before going home. Pretty smart strategy.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Oh most definitely...I got a good deal on an used long-range EV to get out in front of "EV technology"....businesses and public sector establishments (ie, libraries, city halls, etc) is trying to incentivize and entice folks to drive EV by offering these free charge stations, so when more and more EV rolls out then I'm sure these "free chargers" will start charging, and some pay charge stations (like EVGo) are super expensive, and less good value per mile than gas (at this time..).


Have you ever got to work and all of the EV spots were full? Do you have a plan for when they day eventually comes?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

p7wang said:


> Still works even if you just do rideshare at the end of the day, basically spend down the battery before going home. Pretty smart strategy.


Right, that's my strategy in summary....charge up to "full", then burn off some of that energy hustling RS through rush hour after work, then again in the morning, because filling an EV then just parking over night tends to degrade the battery over time...if one fills it, then better to expend a portion of those electrons right away.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Do you have a plan for when they day eventually comes?


Yes, I'll install a home charging station then.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> No, I want to live in a constitutional republic, where the results of free and fair elections are respected.
> 
> Somwthing that Trump clearly does not understand or want.


Standwithtina.org is one example of our country's elections not being conducted fairly. Our government has been hijacked by money worshipping cabals an power hungry evil people. Our last election was corrupt an Im sure others prior too that were possibly. Either way we as the people suffer NOW under an anti American puppet regime. I dont care about Trump Biden or Harris I care about my state of Arizona. This new guy is allowing us too be invaded everyday by hundreds of immigrants who supersede OUR LAWS. I cannot support him by proxy.

Look at the policies not the person.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Yes, I'll install a home charging station then.


I was more focused on you having a plan to get home. I don't know how far you live from work but if you roll up to work on empty and can't charge up. Is there a quick charge near by? Will you just get a tow? Or are do you live close enough to work to make it home even when your battery is almost dead?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> I was more focused on you having a plan to get home. I don't know how far you live from work but if you roll up to work on empty and can't charge up. Is there a quick charge near by?


Oh ok, I see what you're asking...no thats never happened to me because I dont drive my EV down to "zero"...I leave enough charge to get to a cluster of charging stations (mix of level 2 and 3), in the event that my "go to" charger is not available.....but yes, if one drove until their battery was completely discharged down to 0%, then went of their one charger and found another EV there, yes that person would need a tow.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> my state of Arizona.


Yes, AZ!, we love freedom here @Soldiering , at least down in Tucson.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Yes, AZ!, we love freedom here @Soldiering , at least down in Tucson.


3rd generation Phoenician bro. Im a freedom loving an eating Army veteran. It sucks that we are neighbors too communist california


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> sucks that we are neighbors too communist california


Not to mention....taking over your state flagstaff research university...UA!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> 3rd generation Phoenician bro. Im a freedom loving an eating Army veteran. It sucks that we are neighbors too communist california


You and me need to make AZ great again!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

#1husler said:


> You and me need to make AZ great again!


What about converting to propane from Gasoline? Many taxis have done this before Hybrid and EV's arrived. Would this save a lot in fuel costs?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What about converting to propane from Gasoline? Many taxis have done this before Hybrid and EV's arrived. Would this save a lot in fuel costs?





Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What about converting to propane from Gasoline? Many taxis have done this before Hybrid and EV's arrived. Would this save a lot in fuel costs?


I was also thinking out the box and back to "forgone days"...perhaps abandoning cars altogether and hustling RS with a horse drawn buggy.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> This new guy is allowing us too be invaded everyday by hundreds of immigrants who supersede OUR LAWS.


Let me tell you what an invasion really is. It's what happened in the Ukraine today.


----------



## IDOPKGS (Jan 2, 2016)

Good luck to all of you drivers who will drive the same miles and last weekend and make $100 + less because gas prices are going to skyrocket. Tolls also went up. I'm sure Uber monitors these accounts. The prices per mile and minute need to rise immediately and bring back the minimum $12.00 charge.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Let me tell you what an invasion really is. It's what happened in the Ukraine today.


I dont disagree. Its too bad the guy who is in charge of our country could not have been a STRONGER freind an ally too Ukraine an maybe he couldve prevented it from happening.

He is the leader of the free world right?


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Soldiering said:


> I dont disagree. Its too bad the guy who is in charge of our country could not have been a STRONGER freind an ally too Ukraine an maybe he couldve prevented it from happening.
> 
> He is the leader of the free world right?


Yeah, the last guy was pretty strong in unconditional surrendering Syria and also to the Taliban. LOL


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

IDOPKGS said:


> Good luck to all of you drivers who will drive the same miles and last weekend and make $100 + less because gas prices are going to skyrocket. Tolls also went up. I'm sure Uber monitors these accounts. The prices per mile and minute need to rise immediately and bring back the minimum $12.00 charge.


Well, increasing gas/toll costs + decreasing incentives (ie, surge, streaks)= ants clearing off the road en mass.

Not because our Tucson ants necessarily "want" to "go home" but because they simply can't afford to pay U/L more than they make to drive (operating at "break even" for those with hybrids, or at a loss if they're driving their gas guzzling Ford Explorers and Suburbans). Of course, our legion of hobby snow bird drivers will pay U/L so they can keep driving for "fun".

U/L belatedly responded to this mass exodus of ants, offering surges yesterday...and even then, it seemed there weren't many takers...I picked up one pax at a hotel, and she immediately remarked it seemed I was "the only driver" in that whole area, as she had been waiting a "really long time"...Gryft next followed suit by offering back to back to streaks with bonuses..i did one streak this morning on the way into my W2 and pulled down $70 in less than 90 mins.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> I dont disagree. Its too bad the guy who is in charge of our country could not have been a STRONGER freind an ally too Ukraine an maybe he couldve prevented it from happening.
> 
> He is the leader of the free world right?


Indeed, there was been discussion about what might have happened/not happened if Trump had remained in office.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> Indeed, there was been discussion about what might have happened/not happened if Trump had remained in office.


After Syria and Afghanistan case, I think he would have rolled over for Putin - again.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Looks like rideshare drivers who own an EV are having their decision validated.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

p7wang said:


> After Syria and Afghanistan case, I think he would have rolled over for Putin - again.


Well, keep in mind that they guys were buddies so....maybe Trump would have leveraged the "friendship" to ask Putin not to do it?


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> Well, keep in mind that they guys were buddies so....maybe Trump would have leveraged the "friendship" to ask Putin not to do it?


Yeah, and maybe Russia can deploy Peace Keeping Troops to AZ to be poll watchers Nov 2023. LOL


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

It didn't happen under Trump and wouldn't be happening today if Trump was still in office. Biden is seen as a weak leader, Putin made him his *****. People bringing up Trump sound ridiculous.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

p7wang said:


> Yeah, and maybe Russia can deploy Peace Keeping Troops to AZ to be poll watchers Nov 2023. LOL


No, no need, we've hired the Cyber Ninjas for the job.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Its too bad the guy who is in charge of our country could not have been a STRONGER freind an ally too Ukraine an maybe he couldve prevented it from happening.
> 
> He is the leader of the free world right?


I think now would be a great time to remind you guys what happened a few years ago with regard to the Ukraine.

The country in question and the actions of the U.S. President were the reason that Trump was impeached the first time. It was because he was withholding military aid to the Ukraine, for his own political purposes, in violation of U.S. law.

If Trump had stayed in office for a second term, Russia would not have had to invade the Ukraine, because Trump would have handed it to them without a fight.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Trump would have handed it to them without a fight.


Trump's presidency seemed very "transactional" (as a "businessman" might be....)...in that during his time in office I can't remember him simply "handing over" anything without a transaction taking place...now I have no idea WHAT he would have/could have "traded" or "offered up" in this scenario...anyone?


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> Trump's presidency seemed very "transactional" (as a "businessman" might be....)...in that during his time in office I can't remember him simply "handing over" anything without a transaction taking place...now I have no idea WHAT he would have/could have "traded" or "offered up" in this scenario...anyone?


That makes sense. The Taliban were very supportive of his re-election. Was that before or after his unconditional surrender? LOL


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

#1husler said:


> as a "businessman" might be...


We can only wish that he took a businessman's approach to it. He managed to lose more money for the American people than he did when he was in the real estate business himself. Which is pretty bad, considering how poor his record was at that.

"The surest way to make a small fortune is to start with a large one."


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> We can only wish that he took a businessman's approach to it. He managed to lose more money for the American people than he did when he was in the real estate business himself. Which is pretty bad, considering how poor his record was at that.


None of what you said makes any sense, becoming a BILLIONAIRE is a poor record? How did he cost the American people money? 

If Trump was still in office Ukrainians would be able to sleep easy tonight, but he's not and look what's happening.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Don't forget to save 10 grand or more to change out the batteries every three to four years depending how many chargings they've had. So add that to your miles per, everyone pays even the non gas or diesel vehicles, everyone pays.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Merc49 said:


> Don't forget to save 10 grand or more to change out the batteries every three to four years depending how many chargings they've had.


Or sale it before that happens.....


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> We can only wish that he took a businessman's approach to it. He managed to lose more money for the American people than he did when he was in the real estate business himself. Which is pretty bad, considering how poor his record was at that.
> 
> "The surest way to make a small fortune is to start with a large one."


I can say with 100% certainity that my income creating ability is much less since he came into power. All my expenses too run my bisinesses are up an my stock portfolio has shrunk by 35%. At the end of the day it comes down too income an me being able too earn a living too take care of my loved ones. Stop living in the past an try living in the present. Presently this new guys POLICIES hurts every American citizen from the richest too the poorest. Why cant you see that?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> None of what you said makes any sense, becoming a BILLIONAIRE is a poor record? How did he cost the American people money?
> 
> If Trump was still in office Ukrainians would be able to sleep easy tonight, but he's not and look what's happening.


Trump didn't make his money, he inherited it. He's worth less today than when his old man left him money. Does that make him successful?

Not in my book, it doesn't.

As for the security of the Ukraine, I think you should ask the Kurds in Syria about that. You remember, the ones he sold out to the Syrian government. And to the Syrians' ally, RUSSIA.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Trump didn't make his money, he inherited it. He's worth less today than when his old man left him money. Does that make him successful?


His dad was worth about $250M and had less than $2M in cash. His estate was split between his children and grandchildren. He had 5 kids. Donald Trump is a billionaire, math isn't that difficult. 












Christinebitg said:


> As for the security of the Ukraine, I think you should ask the Kurds in Syria about that. You remember, the ones he sold out to the Syrian government. And to the Syrians' ally, RUSSIA.


I think you should ask the Ukrainians when they felt safer, now or during the Trump administration. The answer is obvious to anyone not suffering from TDS.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Yes, I'll install a home charging station then.


How much would that cost?


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Well, increasing gas/toll costs + decreasing incentives (ie, surge, streaks)= ants clearing off the road en mass.
> 
> Not because our Tucson ants necessarily "want" to "go home" but because they simply can't afford to pay U/L more than they make to drive (operating at "break even" for those with hybrids, or at a loss if they're driving their gas guzzling Ford Explorers and Suburbans). Of course, our legion of hobby snow bird drivers will pay U/L so they can keep driving for "fun".
> 
> ...


Lyft streaks are great. The only time I drive. I'm retired and have a part time job working 3 days a week m t f 9 am to 4 30ish pm moving cars around the city and state for a large national rental car company. Most days I do more riding in the back of a minivan then I do actually driving cars.

My part time job is guaranteed money is guaranteed money and I don't have to worry about gas.

I work out of the headquarters location 3 miles from my house and 5 miles from the airport. I am able to Lyft before & After work and also on my days off, only working streaks and bonuses. I have made 550 this week using this strategy.

My team delivers lots of cars to the airport location, And actually work there one weekend per month. I am going to see how being Right beside the Uber and Lyft pick up area affects my airport runs.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> Donald Trump is a billionaire, math isn't that difficult.


The math is really challenging if you actually believe what he says. I sure don't. He's a compulsive liar and no doubt has been his entire life.

Oh, you mean you actually believe his "birther" crap about Obama?!?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm back in the UK for a visit and paid $8.61 per gallon tonight for unleaded, near London.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Tom Harding said:


> When Obama was President gas in my area was about $3.60 a gallon, When Trump became President gas prices go as low as $1.92. Now with "Sleepy Joe" Biden as President gas prices are now $3.45 a gallon.


This is such a retárded thing to say. Oil prices are set on global markets, over which the American President has very little influence. US gasoline prices are high because the global price of crude has increased, due to global factors.


----------



## 7fifiyu (11 mo ago)

Tom Harding said:


> When Obama was President gas in my area was about $3.60 a gallon, When Trump became President gas prices go as low as $1.92. Now with "Sleepy Joe" Biden as President gas prices are now $3.45 a gallon. To put it another way, when Obama was President fuel costs were 18% of earnings. When Trump was President fuel costs went as low as 9% of earnings. Now with Biden as President fuel costs are no 21% of earnings. During the Trump era Uber and Lyft lowered the mileage rate by about 25%. When I started over 6 years ago, the Chicago rate was $.95 per mile and I got 80% of that. Now drivers in Chicago get $.605 a mile. And then there is the reduction in surge .


Gas prices are running to $5 now , gas cost will eat %30-40 of the any profit from delivery or ride-sharing and it will be very soon to eat half of the income that can derived from UberEATS,Door dash, GrubHub or Lyft,Uber ride sharing

Gas station ⛽ will be equal partner of the driver in very very soon future


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

7fifiyu said:


> Gas prices are running to $5 now , gas cost will eat %30-40 of the any profit from delivery or ride-sharing and it will be very soon to eat half of the income that can derived from UberEATS,Door dash, GrubHub or Lyft,Uber ride sharing
> 
> Gas station ⛽ will be equal partner of the driver in very very soon future


My gas cost at current prices is 8% of my gross earnings. The Honda Accord Hybrid wins again!


----------

